
Docker Bug Allows Root Access to Host File System - mightybyte
https://duo.com/decipher/docker-bug-allows-root-access-to-host-file-system
======
alpb
This is a dupe, discussed twice on popular posts in the past 24 hours:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20039465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20039465)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20031403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20031403)

